# Julian Date--How to convert to calendar date in Excel



## beth01 (Nov 14, 2000)

I have a file that lists a Julian date of, for instance, 37573. How do I convert that into something like 11/06/02?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

That's not a Julian date, Beth.

That is actually a date value that Excel provides.

That's how many days it's been since 1/1/1900.

To change it to a real date, you should be able to select that cell or entire column, hit Format-Cell, Number tab, and choose Date, and then any one of the date formats.

Julian dates are what numbered day of the year. For instance, January 3, 2002 would be 3.

Learn lots about dates and times in Excel:

http://www.cpearson.com/excel/datetime.htm

Be prepared to be there for a while.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## beth01 (Nov 14, 2000)

Correct, as usual, Dreamboat! Thanks for the information. I made it out to be more difficult than it really was.

Happy T-day to you!!


----------

